# MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?



## AntoniusGER (10. September 2016)

*MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

hallo,

ich habe heute eine zweite ssd eingebaut und weiß nicht welchen Partitionsstil ich auswählen soll. die ssd ist 500GB groß und wird für Spiele verwendet. es soll bei einer Partition bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

Ist völlig Wumpe.
GPT brauchst du bei Partitionen, die größer als 2TB sind, denn die kann MBR nicht mehr lesen.
Da die SSD nur 500GB insgesamt groß ist, kannst du problemlos MBR verwenden.


----------



## AntoniusGER (10. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

ok danke


----------



## XT1024 (10. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

MBR gehört so langsam mal in den Mülleimer, maximal noch in XP-Rechner.

Irgendwann kommt wieder die Frage, ob man MBR (ohne Datenverlust und Zusatzsoftware) zu GPT konvertieren kann?


----------



## TitaniaWD (12. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

Hallo, AntoniusGER, 

Wenn es um eine SSD geht, würde dann GPT besser  sein. Als eine neuere Standard unterstützt GPT zum Beispiel besser TRIM und andere moderne Technologien, die für eine SSD wichtig sind. Sehr wahrscheinlich würde im Allgemein die SSD unter GPT schneller sein.

Liebe Grüße

Titania_WD


----------



## AntoniusGER (12. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

hm, jetzt habe ich MBR ausgewählt und eingerichtet. kann ich im Nachhinein auf GPT ändern?


----------



## HisN (12. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

Inkl. Datenverlust? Kein Problem.


----------



## AntoniusGER (12. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

 ok habe gerade eben dazu eine Einleitung gefunden


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> MBR gehört so langsam mal in den Mülleimer, maximal noch in XP-Rechner.



Begründung?



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> hm, jetzt habe ich MBR ausgewählt und eingerichtet. kann ich im Nachhinein auf GPT ändern?



Lass MBR.
Der Unterschied zwischen MBR und GPT in Sachen Leistung ist null.
Und Trim funktioniert mit MBR genauso gut.


----------



## XT1024 (12. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Begründung?


Und das von dir, wo ich immer an "neu ist immer besser" denken muss.

GPT kann (hoffentlich) alles was MBR kann und noch mehr. Und selbst wenn man keine Backup-GPT, CRCs oder 128 Partitionen braucht, macht MBR irgendwas besser? Es läuft mit XP - wow. 
Eweiterte Partitionen und den Kram wird wohl kaum jemand vermissen.


Schon alleine wegen:


AntoniusGER schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich MBR ausgewählt und eingerichtet. kann ich im Nachhinein auf GPT ändern?


gehört MBR in den Müllkübel.
Gar nicht so alt und mit GPT wär das nicht passiert: Partition zu GPT konvertieren, Windows UEFI


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Und das von dir, wo ich immer an "neu ist immer besser" denken muss.



Ich bin an sicher deiner Meinung, neu ist besser.
Nur wo ist GPT denn besser?
Du kannst jetzt Partitionen größer als 2Tb anliegen. Das mache ich bei meinen 3Tb Festplatten auch.
Der TS nutzt aber eine SSD, die deutlich kleiner als 2TB ist. Für ihn lohnt das nicht, er hat keinen Vorteil davon.



XT1024 schrieb:


> GPT kann (hoffentlich) alles was MBR kann und noch mehr. Und selbst wenn man keine Backup-GPT, CRCs oder 128 Partitionen braucht, macht MBR irgendwas besser? Es läuft mit XP - wow.
> Eweiterte Partitionen und den Kram wird wohl kaum jemand vermissen.



Wer nutzt heute noch erweiterte Partitionen?
Stimmt schon, dass MBR nur 4 Partitionen kann, danach muss man mit logischen Laufwerken arbeiten, aber wo bitte teilst du eine Festplatte noch in so viele Partitionen auf?
Ich kenne schlicht niemanden mehr, der das macht.
Eine SSD für das OS, die ist dann 250Gb groß und wird als eine Partition formatiert.
Genauso wie die Festplatten. Wer da eben eine 3TB oder 4TB kauft, macht sowieso GPT und formatiert sie als eine Partition.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Schon alleine wegen:
> 
> gehört MBR in den Müllkübel.
> Gar nicht so alt und mit GPT wär das nicht passiert: Partition zu GPT konvertieren, Windows UEFI



Ja, nur wieso soll er auf GPT wechseln? 
Braucht er nicht. MBR läuft sehrt gut, nutze ich bei meinem Rechner ausschließlich für die internen SSDs.
Die externen HDDs kriegen GPT, aber auch nur weil sie eben größer als 2TB sind.


----------



## XT1024 (13. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

Es soll doch niemand wechseln aber man kann das auch einfach von Anfang an als GPT einrichten.
Dann wird die Daten-SSD irgendwann zum Systemdatenträger und das nächste Thema ist da weil es sich nicht im UEFI-Modus installieren lässt.


Was spricht denn *für* MBR, wenn schon nichts für GPT spricht?
Die Foren sind voll mit Themen wie "MBR oder GPT?" und es ist immer das gleiche Ergebnis: wenn oder weil es egal ist wird trotzdem der alte Kram verwendet. 


> aber wo bitte teilst du eine Festplatte noch in so viele Partitionen auf


Ich nicht aber hier laufen immer wieder Leute herum, die offenbar gerne eigene Partitionen für Spiele, Filme, Musik, Bilder, Downloads, Dokumente... für jeden Dateityp hätten.


----------



## Mmobolo (13. September 2016)

*AW: MBR oder GPT  für spiele ssd?*

Genau wie Threshold gesagt hat,  du kannst in diesem Fall MBR verwenden.


----------

